# 'su' not asking for password since upgrade to 9.2



## ph0enix (Nov 5, 2013)

I upgraded a system from 9.1 to 9.2 and it's not asking for a password when I type 'su' anymore.  It just takes me straight into the su shell.  My account is a member of the 'wheel' group.  I created a test user who's not a 'wheel' member and logged in using it.  When I typed 'su', it got me right in also.  This is not a big issue on the system in question as I'm the only person using it but what happened and how do I fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 5, 2013)

How exactly did you upgrade (using freebsd-update or using the source tree)? Because that could explain something.

Also; what happens if you logon as root using the console, does it ask for a password?


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm an idiot.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!  Here is the procedure I used:


```
svn co https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2 /usr/src
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
mergemaster -p
make installworld
shutdown -r
```

I totally missed the fact that mergemaster -p replaced master.passwd so the root account had a blank password. I re-added other user accounts from a back-up copy of the file but forgot about root.

Thanks!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 5, 2013)

Edit your /etc/mergemaster.rc and add the files which should NEVER be replaced by the mergemaster script in this line:

```
# Files to always avoid comparing
IGNORE_FILES='/etc/csh.cshrc /etc/login.conf /etc/master.passwd /etc/group \
/etc/rc.conf /etc/devfs.rules'
```
Files listed there will never be overwritten.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 5, 2013)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Edit your /etc/mergemaster.rc and add the files which should NEVER be replaced by the mergemaster script in this line:
> 
> ```
> # Files to always avoid comparing
> ...



Thanks for the info!  As has been explained to me recently, there are times when you might want /etc/group or /etc/master.passwd compared by mergemaster  - the recent additions of the 'unbound' and 'auditdistd' users, for example.


----------

